# Help a Vet find a new hobby.... Please



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

Been in the military fora while now. Getting ready to get out of the army moving back to the DFW area in Oct. Wanderin if anybody in the area wouldnt mind a tagalong/first timer. Always been interested in the sport never had the opportunity to go.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

phspradlin said:


> Been in the military fora while now. Getting ready to get out of the army moving back to the DFW area in Oct. Wanderin if anybody in the area wouldnt mind a tagalong/first timer. Always been interested in the sport never had the opportunity to go.


I have not bow hunted in a longtime, but welcome to 2cool and thanks for your service.

Don't get discouraged if you don't get a response right away. Saturday P.M. many 2coolers are hunting or fishing.

If you already have some gear post up what you have or maybe ask some specific questions about bow fishing and gear and I bet you get a response soon.

He is not close to Dallas, but I know MesquiteMan is an avid bow fisherman.


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response and the tip. I do not have any gear yet what should I invest in for the firts rig?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

you need to allow Private Messages. I can't send you one that will help you tremendously.


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok PM should be working now


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hobbies......Lets see.....You can have one of mine, I got about 10. LOL Seriously, thanks for your service. I'm not in the DFW area but there are a bunch of shooting hobbies (of which I have most) rifle, pistol and shotgun (skeet, trap and sporting clays) Of those, I would recommend either skeet or clays, lots of shooting. Fishing in the DFW area is going to be freshwater, unless you get up REAL early and drive to the coast. Lake Fork, to name one, is nearby and great big fishing. Post up what you think you might like and we can help you spend your money....I guarantee it.


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

Ha Well I grew up south of Dallas fishing quit a bit when I was younger down at fairfield and richland chambers. I have been wanting to get into bowfishing for a while now and will now have time for it. I read these post every day trying to figure out exactly what i should be investing in but still not sure looking at the fish hawk package deal for a starter rig...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know anything about that boat, but there are lots of good used boats for sale here. It definitely is a buyers market, really good deals to be had, both new and used, but especially used. A boat is a good start if bow fishing, lol, and you could wet a line in the process. I have seen a couple of bow setups here for sale also, might browse the "for sales" here and see what fits your eye. I know a couple of guys that bow fish here on Lake Livingston and others. They mostly use air boats or go devils, but a good alum shallow running rig would work. Let us know what you decide and if you have any more questions, let us know.


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

ment starter bow


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here is the fish hawk package bow fishing system from Bass Pro.

Is this a good starter package?

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...101828_999043052_450000000_999043052_450-11-0

Richland-Chambers seems to have be a great lake. I'm not from that area but go through there often. Are there slews to concentrate on to bow fish?


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

It sure does seem to have a pretty good reputation for bow fishing out there from what ive understood. The bow seems pretty good to me but this will be my first one. Ive read several different places that the AMS retriever is the best for a beginner. Mixed reviews on the bow itself.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you for your service!

As for bowfishing, dont do it! It is very adicting and you will stop regular fishing and spend all your money building a rig so you can hunt fish!!! I am one of those people too and cant stop....and no I dont need a 10 step process. I know Houston area spots pretty well but not much about the dallas area.

And nothing really wrong with the baracuda bow....personal preference since I dont like them but plenty of guys do. The retriever is an excellent reel and will never break....plus you dont have to push buttons. Make sure you get the slotted version so you can shoot big fish if you like.


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

slotted?..... sorry if I am asking very basic questions here like I mentioned before I've never done it before. I have been reading the forums trying to learn more but never seen anything mentioned about anything bieng slotted


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

and of course I would like to shoot the big fish!!!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

AMS makes a standard retriever AND a slotted retriever. Well they renamed them...the Big Game retriever Pro is a slotted retriever...it has a slot in the side of it that allows all the line to come out. It is then tied to a jug or plastic bottle. The standard retriever does not!

If you shoot a nice fat gator gar it will pull all the line out of the reel and then pop the jug off. You just follow it around and wait for the gar to play itself out a little then slowly bring it back in and nail it with another arrow.

Anytime I am going for big gar I always switch my reel to a slotted retriever. The slot does not get in the way so it is best to go that route since you never know when a big one will pop up.

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=264
http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/onlinestore/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=174


----------



## phspradlin (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool!! thans for the info


----------

